# New Cichlid Tank



## DirtyBottom (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm semi-new to keeping fish. I've had a small peaceful tank for about a year and a half. I I'd like to start a cichlid tank and would love some advice on what types of fish might be right. The new tank is 50gal. I've got a sandy substrate and quite a few rocks/caves going already. I'd like to keep smaller cichlids and not go for anything too big that might be cramped. I've been considering firemouth cichlids or blue rams. Any thoughts on others? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Firemouths would be a great start into cichlidkeeping. They get to 5-6" eventually, are colorful, personable, and not overly aggressive. Stocking on them depends on what you plan to do with them though, and by that I mean, do you want breeding pairs, a small colony, etc.

If the 50g is a 4 foot tank, you could probably work in 4 firemouths, meeaning two breeding pairs to divide up the territory. Or if you want to avoid breeding, 4 females (which are just as colorful and personable- dont worry) would work out nicely as a small non-aggressive community.

You also mentioned Blue rams. If you are new to cichlid keeping I would avoid these, as they can be very hard to keep. They have close relatives, though, the Bolivian Rams, which are just as cute and much hardier. A couple pairs of them, along with some catfish and a shoal of tetras or rasboras would make for a very nice looking tank.

I personally would go with the firemouths. One of the reasons I keep cichlids is for the personality, and I think you will find a bit more of that in the mid-sized fish. Thats not saying the rams are boring fish, but they do fit into the category of small "peaceful tank" fish, which you sound like you have had in the past. For a new experience, the FMs would be great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

i would also do firemouths. espacially if you wnt other cichlids. in a 50 gallon, you could have a firemouth as well as a couple other medium size cichlids. you might want to look into salvani cichlids.


----------



## DirtyBottom (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it. What about Archocentrus centrarchus or red zebra cichlids?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Archocentrus Centrarchus would work nicely, but the red zebras or salvini would definately not! The Salvini gets quite a bit llarger than the firemouths and Is one of the most aggressive fish I have ever owned. He would undoubtably kill the firemouths. 
The red zebra is also aggressive, and Is an african Mbuna, which prefer to live in "harem" group of their own kind. You could do the red zebras if you did a tank dedicated to them. Is this a 3 or 4 foot tank? In a 4 foot you could do red zebras and another small group of Africans, but then leave the firemouths or centrarchus out.

Still, I would go with the firemouths.


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

Firemouths are great non-aggressive fish. They flare there gills to scare fish. They are great fish like everyone has said.. I have mine with a pink convict. I dont recommend this. But them 2 have done great so far.

Rams would be better because you like peaceful fish it seems like. Jus read up on them an check thier needs, requirements. I own a pair of German Blue Rams. They Breed An are a great color.

Neons, Corys, Guppies, Platies, Otos, Gouramis, Cold Mountain Minnows, Mollies. Jus make sure u get these fish in somewhat shoals.

An if u jus like cichlids.. check into kribs, keyholes an other dwarf cichlids.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

If you want color, I would say go with african cichlids, if you want personality, I say go with CA/SA cichlids. I have both and greatly enjoy both, I used to keep my africans in a 55g, and kept 1 male and 3 female yellow labs, along with a few others, awesome colorful fish, enjoy hard water, and a high PH. I now keep CA cichlids in that 55g(moved the africans) I used to have a FM, a convict and a blood parrot, all awesome fish and colorful if kept properly, they enjoy softer water and a lower PH then african cichlids. So in the long run I would look around and read about the different kinds and decide if you would rather have SA/CA cichlids, or african cichlids. By the way, is the tank 4ft?


----------

